# penis foreskin growing together



## lisareeser (Aug 24, 2010)

I need help. My sisters son has just been diagnosed with type 1 diabetes at five years old. To top it all off he stared having pain when he urinates and the doctors are saying they are going to have to put him to sleep and stretch out his foreskin over his penis. the doctor didn't say he had an infection but is saying there is bacteria stuck in there causing pain, really dosen't make sense to me. Has anyone had this problem??
thank you Lisa


----------



## MyBoysBlue (Apr 27, 2007)

Sounds totally bogus. Get a second opinion from a foreskin friendly doctor.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Huh??? This makes no sense. I don't think her son's doc has a clue about foreskin.

If anything he's likely starting the separation process, which can cause stinging upon urination, when the urine comes in contact with new "exposed" flesh. (The foreskin is fused to the glans at birth and separates from it over time....what the doctor essentially wants to do is tear everything apart prematurely which is a big BIG problem.)


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

My 10 yr old son was just dx with type 1 this spring. I have a thought: when they are first diagnosed they usually show up in ketoacidosis, when they spill all sugars/carbs out of their urine. Its very common to get thrush bc of this. My son struggled with thrush too & once their sugars are in control it goes away. In the meantime she can help him treat it like any genital/yeast infection. I could be wrong, but that's what it sounds like.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

That is great information liseux and something I bet not many know about. Thank you for bringing it up.

OP sounds like normal separation might be an issue as well. No way is stretching under GA a option that is just crazy for a child that age.

Here is a thread with information on what might happen during separation you can print it off and give it to your sister. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

The procedure you describe is one used to treat _adults_ who have trouble retracting their foreskin during intercourse. It also is only to be done after a round of steroids and stretching exercises have failed (this treatment is also only for adults.)

When the opening of the foreskin is too narrow to allow a rapid flow of urine through in young boys all that happens is that the foreskin balloons. This is pretty common and completely harmless.

The following are all possible causes of pain during urination:
Separation, which goes away on it's own in 24-48 hrs, but may recur several times.
A small scratch on the foreskin, which will heal on it's own.
Yeast infection, which a PP pointed out is likely and easily treated.
A bacterial skin infection, which would be treated with bacatricin cream (not neosporine though.)
UTI, which is treated with oral antibiotics.
STD, I assume this one isn't a possibility considering age.
A kidney stone, or small crystals in the urine.
Dehydration, which is treated by drinking more water.

Considering that diabetes causes one to drink a lot and then pee a lot, his penis may just be plain old irritated from it all.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liseux* 
My 10 yr old son was just dx with type 1 this spring. I have a thought: when they are first diagnosed they usually show up in ketoacidosis, when they spill all sugars/carbs out of their urine. Its very common to get thrush bc of this. My son struggled with thrush too & once their sugars are in control it goes away. In the meantime she can help him treat it like any genital/yeast infection. I could be wrong, but that's what it sounds like.

Super super interesting! Thank you for this information!


----------



## asunlitrose (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeast is what I'm thinking too. It's quite common for women who have diabetes to get recurring yeast infections, I can see it being common in intact males as well.


----------



## lisareeser (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you everyone, my sister is going to do more research. My mom is just giving her a hard time. I am the only one helping her and on her side.

thank you again!!







:


----------



## lisareeser (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anastasiya* 
Super super interesting! Thank you for this information!

She can't even get in to see a doc for seven months now it is red and hurting if it is yeast dose anyone know how to tell for sure and how you treat it.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisareeser* 
She can't even get in to see a doc for seven months now it is red and hurting if it is yeast dose anyone know how to tell for sure and how you treat it.

She can just use any OTC yeast cream made for women, such as monistat. If it is yeast, it will do the trick. If it isn't yeast, the cream won't hurt.

Did the Dr try to retract your nephew? That would cause redness.


----------

